# How many Subwoofers is too many?



## ckcouchman (Mar 2, 2014)

Can you have too many Subwoofers in your Theater Room? Room size is 23 feet long by 13 feet wide with 9 feet ceilings. Currently have 2x 18 inch IB ceiling sub and a 2x15 inch IB ceiling sub also.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You can overdo anything, the question is what's _your _limit.

I've seen people with HT's that have ten 18" subs driven by 20,000 watts in a space much smaller than yours. While every system needs 'headroom' - surfeit capacity that allows for smooth handling of broad dynamic swings in the source material - there comes a point of diminishing returns. Think Bugatti Veyron; here in the US you can occasionally find a highway with a speed limit in excess of 80 MPH, so what good is a car that can do 250 MPH then? If you own a Veyron you're certainly going to exceed 80 MPH from time-to-time, but you'll likely never be able to go much past 120. That means 50% of the cars potential is wasted 100% of the time.

At 2700 ft^3 you probably have good response with a pair of 18's and a pair of 15's. IB's are not known for high-performance though - more quality than quantity - so you might be able to enhance your viewing experience further with another pair of 18's, but at this point the updates are mostly evolutionary as opposed to revolutionary.


----------



## ckcouchman (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

I like Dr. Hsu's answer on this subject

http://www.hsuresearch.com/faq.html

"We frequently get questions 'is this subwoofer too powerful or too loud for my room?' The answer is no. The subwoofer need only play as loudly as you set it. You cannot have too much subwoofer."

He is the man.


----------



## ckcouchman (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Dick


----------

